# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Индия >  Что вам нравится в Индии?

## Ivan (гость)

Спрашиваю не только тех, кто там был.

Мне нравятся:
- индийские храмы: они намного превосходят по красоте храмы христианские...
- индийские праздники/фестивали (холи/дивали, + в т ч вайшнавские - маха-киртаны - нектар. Ратха-Ятра)...
- индийская кухня. вегетарианская пища, прасад, (вкуснее со специями/приправами... хорошие есть рецепты...)
- индийские полубоги. Они ведь вегетарианцы тоже :-) (обычно)
- индийская наука (даже математика - оттуда, цифры тоже)
- индийские языки. Санскрит (язык богов), и другие производные 
- индийская музыка и танцы :-) даже Болливуд (хотя я очень мало индийских фильмов видел).
- пожалуй, индийская одежда - тоже...
- тилака - красная точка на лбу :-) (другие тилаки - тоже хорошо, вайшнавские. Но тилака даже шиваитов - тоже неплохо - лучше, чем крестик у христиан)
- свастика :-) ну и что, что христианам это кажется символом Гитлера. Он-то ни при чём :-)
- индийские философии
- индийские религии
- божества: особенно Джаганнатх/Баладэв/Субхадра...
- благовония...
- мантры...
- янтры...
- йога
- медитация
...

а что нравится в Индии вам?

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

В Индии мне очень нравятся все те места, по которым ступали стопы Чайтаньи Махапрабху. Никакой другой стране не посчастливилось принять такую милость. Пока я там ни разу не был, но есть желание регулярно их (такие места) посещать.

----------


## Anuar

Обилие преданных. Получаешь там ощущение духовного мира - все встают рано, все читают мантру, все поклоняются Божествам, все друг друга приветствуют "Радхе Радхе". Там легко следовать садхане. Это о Вриндаване. В Маяпуре не был, но мне кажется там еще больше преданных и еще больше потенциал, да и будущее там, хотя конечно же роль Вриндавана никак не умаляется

----------


## Ruslana

Индийская музыка,Пушкар и храм Вишну. Он является одним из самых известных мест паломничества. За день его посещает приблизительно 30 тысяч посетителей. Мекку и Рим посещает значительно меньшее количество паломников.

все это безумно интересно

----------


## ValentinaK

Индийская музыка, соглашусь...

----------


## Дара Самаркина

Что я люблю в Индии! Это запах Индии, я его обожаю, он здесь совершенно другой! Я обожаю индусов как нацию, это мои любимые люди, как социум это идеальная для меня страна, в России даже не хочется выходить в социум, ежели только не на природу или в Храм Кришны :smilies:  Улыбки индусов, глаза индусов светящиеся солнцем, их неторопливость, спокойствие, радость мелочам, нравственность женщин в плане одежды очень нравится, святые места, особенно Радха-кунда, парикрама вокруг Говардхана,киртаны - это счастье!Люблю самую вкусную еду в Индии, особенно прасад всегда кажется вкуснее всего! Музыку люблю индийскую разных направлений , Гималаи люблю, Путтапарти люблю в  Индии!А еще солнце в Индии светит очень уютно, и дымка в воздухе всегда веет чудом и таинственностью любви! Люблю индию, за то что она пропитана Богом везде и в сердцах людей всегда Бог, и это единственное место в мире , где сохранилась еще в большей части ведическая цивилизация!

----------


## Александр 2

В этой жизни я не был в Индии.
Хочу поделится тем что услышал от Лаланы Ореховой.
В один ден она со своим мужем плыли рекой на лодке и были озабочены тем что к ним домой приезжают преданные и надо было как то их разместить..
Но по пути Лалана Орехова увидела хижину индусов.Там сидела женщина со своим мужем,девушка там пила молоко и бегали практически голые дети.Подумать только,как говорит эта Лалана Орехова из интернет-радио,семья в Индии,практически не имеющая ничего материального,но с абсолютно счастливыми лицами.Конечно,как поняла она,у этой семьи есть Авторитетное знание которое и исходило от их же бедности.

----------


## Bhishma das

А вы посмотрите, как гуджаратцы поют и танцуют для Кришны!
Недаром Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что они - прирождённые преданные!
По милости Кришны и Его преданных, я побывал во многих местах в Индии и могу сказать откровенно, что гуджаратцы мне очень нравятся.
А недавно осуществилась моя давнишняя голубая мечта: жить в Гуджарате. 
Харе Кришна!

----------

